# Ausleuchten einer Greenbox



## UnoDosTres (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich mochte einige Greenbox/Bluebox-Szenen drehen.
Der Actor wird sich dabei kaum bewegen. (Eine Art Moderation)
Ich habe mal eine kleine Zeichnung angefertigt wie ich mir die Ausleuchtung vorstelle.

Kann  mir jemand sagen ob das Setup so vom Grundprinzip funktionieren würde oder was ich daran noch verbessern/ändern müsste?!


----------



## chmee (16. Juni 2008)

Schau mal in folgendes Video, da ist es sehr gut erklärt und gibt Dir sicherlich noch weitere Tipps :

http://youtube.com/watch?v=w6brdwY-dvU

mfg chmee


----------

